# Stalls when put in drive



## johnbron (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a 1986 720, It has been running well for a while but today when I was driving whenever I gave it some gas it would sputter and and almost stall. I pulled into a parking lot and right when I pulled in it stalled. So I looked under the hood and there was no obvious problems. So I started it and it seemed to be running perfectly I turned around and pulled out of the lot and then it stalled. I started it again, idled perfectly, put it into drive and it stalls. Sp now the truck is parked on the side of the road, I didn't put a lot of effort into fixing it because it started pouring rain. Has this happened to anyone else before? Is it something I can fix on the side of the road or am I going to need to go pick it up with my trailer? It has a z24 by the way.
Thanks.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

might check the float in the carb (site glass) to see if it is stuck (not letting enough fuel in) Unless you have the injected model...


----------



## johnbron (Apr 1, 2011)

Its weird though because in park it runs fine, we revved it up and it was all good but then put it in drive and it sputters and stalls. Ill probably ride my bike down there tomorrow and see if I can get it to drive home, then I can try and find the problem better.


----------

